

Starz content to be pulled from Netflix in February - silverlight
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/01/us-netflix-starz-idUSTRE78063S20110901?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&rpc=71

======
silverlight
This is a shame, I will miss all that great content. Hopefully this is just a
ploy for a better deal and eventually an agreement will be reached...

